# Jasper county hunting lease or club



## kentuckychuck (Dec 7, 2010)

I am looking for a lease or even a hunting club to join in Jasper county or Butts county that has Ocmulgee river frontage.  If you have anything please PM me I am very serious about lease or joining club.  Thanks in advance, chuck


----------

